# Are you a cat owner? I have an issue.



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 16, 2016)

I've had an ongoing issue with neighborhood cats pooping in the sandy areas of my yard and smashing my hedges next to my shadow box privacy fence. I had captured two of them and released them near my job since so many cats were already living there and MANY folks feed them. I did that because I'm a softy and didn't want to harm them. Now there is a really nasty one that has been chasing my 2.5 pound dog in her own yard. So the trap is out again.
The issue is that after I caught the second crapping feline and released it, I found a flyer on a lamp post with a picture of the cat on it. Now I'm aware that three of my closest neighbors(GREAT neighbors, too!) "have" cats. But they don't have cat beds or a litter box or anything to show that the own a cat because it seems to be the norm to buy a cat, let it live 100% outdoors. Crap any place it pleases and let other folks deal with cat ownership in general. 
I also have an older car that I don't drive and I've been meaning to restore it. A big male has been sleeping on the windshield, wiper area and has relieved himself there so often that the car reeks of old urine. Enough that I may send the car to the junk yard now.
What kind of cat owner are you?
Us that choose to not keep cats around don't appreciate your cats being around.
No offense to anyone in particular.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Sep 16, 2016)

I am a cat lover and owner. This is Maks 19 pounds and Lil Roxie 6 pounds.
*BUT*, I do not believe in outside cats period. Inside cats live longer (8 yrs longer) and outside cats, as well as doing to you bad things, 1 outside cat will kill up to 1000 baby birds in a couple seasons.
They walk dirty feet on my clean car, they crap in my garden, knock over the plants on my deck, and I'm NOT a softie, I trap them and then go on a road trip. Cat is dropped more than 100 miles from home. I used to take them to the pound, but one was chipped, so twice the owner went and got it. So I found out who she was, I told her the damage the cat has done to my deck plants, scratches and dirt on my car and "Please keep you cat inside as the next time I trap it, I will bury it in my yard, get the picture.?" But she didn't believe me. So the next time I trapped it on my deck the cat took a trip with me, and was dropped in New Mexico on my way to Texas. Out in the desert. If she can catch and kill my birds, she can live on her own somewhere else, and NO, I don't feel bad, she was stupid to let the cat out again after I told her what I would do. Dumb broad.

I suggest you buy a pkg of plastic forks, plant them handle down in your sandy places. Every time you see that cat squirt it with your hose, make it uncomfortable to be in your yard. Then buy a can of black pepper, shake it all over where that male cat pees and sleeps on your car, he'll leave in a hurry, pepper gets to them, they hate it.

I totally understand how you feel. But MY personal opinion is that my animals are not allow to bother anyone else, your neighbors are rude and very inconsiderate (NOT great neighbors)to allow their cats to bother you. I'd take extreme measures, frankly. I HATE outside cats, and I have grown up with cats, I have always had cats, and I love them. Wouldn't live without one. But NOT OUTSIDE!!!

As for smashing your hedges....get the biggest nails you can, the 'spike' kind. Space them around your hedges. Then wrap fishing line around the nails around your hedge, the cats can't see the fishing line and it scares them when it trips them, and voila, gone cat!!! Hope this helps, it has worked for me, but be prepared for some joker to asking how are your forks growing, they look good. HA


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Sep 16, 2016)

oops, sorry about the strange Catacus felineacus in the middle


----------



## GingerLove (Sep 16, 2016)

We put hot peppers in our yard. The cat didn't like the smell. I think it even tried to eat one because I heard a cat scream one morning.  We also called animal control. I hated that cat, but it was the neighbors fault, really.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 16, 2016)

I did forget to mention the bird wings and bloody beaks underneath the bird feeder.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Sep 16, 2016)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I did forget to mention the bird wings and bloody beaks underneath the bird feeder.


Yeah, but I think that was your redfoots.


----------



## Prairie Mom (Sep 16, 2016)

You need to stop catching and dumping cats. Yes, these are neglectful pet owners and I strongly disagree with the way they are keeping these animals both for the animals' sake and the lack of consideration to your property. But catching them and dumping them isn't the right way for anyone to handle this. Sorry to speak so bluntly, but it's not. This is cruelty plain and simple. It's not the animals' fault that they have neglectful owners and this practice is hurtful to that animal. At least take them to a pound where they have a chance of being adopted by other people or retrieved by their own owners.

Laying down screens like chicken wire or galvanized hardware cloth also helps prevent cats from stepping on the areas you don't want them to go.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 16, 2016)

Prairie Mom said:


> You need to stop catching and dumping cats. Yes, these are neglectful pet owners and I strongly disagree with the way they are keeping these animals both for the animals sake and the lack of consideration to your property. But catching them and dumping them isn't the right way for anyone to handle this. Sorry to speak so bluntly, but it's not. It's not the animals' fault that they have neglectful owners and this practice is hurtful to that animal. At least take them to a pound where they have a chance of being adopted by other people or retrieved by their own owners.
> 
> Laying down screens like chicken wire or galvanized hardware cloth also helps preven cats from stepping on the areas you don't want them to go.


I completely understand. But I'm DONE with doing things that don't work. The last thing I want is for the "owners" to reclaim them and let them loose again. I've had to make my back porch totally enclosed as well as my tortoise pen and a garden area. I've dealt with pest animals in the past. Raccoons for example. I fought and lost for a long time until I resorted to killing them. Now I am raccoon free. I would not shoot a cat. But I am fine with relocating them. Even though I may be giving someone else the same problem by doing so.
It IS the owners, not the cats. But I can't relocate, or even punch in the face the owners. Nor can I force the irresponsible owners to act differently.
You happen to be a member that I like and I am not trying to upset you.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Sep 16, 2016)

Prairie Mom said:


> You need to stop catching and dumping cats. Yes, these are neglectful pet owners and I strongly disagree with the way they are keeping these animals both for the animals' sake and the lack of consideration to your property. But catching them and dumping them isn't the right way for anyone to handle this. Sorry to speak so bluntly, but it's not. This is cruelty plain and simple. It's not the animals' fault that they have neglectful owners and this practice is hurtful to that animal. At least take them to a pound where they have a chance of being adopted by other people or retrieved by their own owners.
> 
> Laying down screens like chicken wire or galvanized hardware cloth also helps preven cats from stepping on the areas you don't want them to go.




Retrieved by their owners so they can be put out again and cause damage to my possessions that cost money. I think it's mean and cruel for a trapped and re released cat to put scratches in my car, dump over expensive exotic plants on my deck and break them. Crap in my garden so when I am weeding I pick up cat crap with my bare hands. Sorry to speak so bluntly, but the rude inconsiderate owners don't care about those cats, and frankly, they are very lucky that I don't kill them after I see them robbing my bird feeder and killing my birds. If they can kill so many wild animals in MY yard, they can survive wherever I drop them. All the better if they don't. Just sayin.

You going to buy me chicken wire or hardware cloth and install it, NO? I didn't think so.
This summer alone, cats have killed many wild bunnies in my yard, untold numbers of birds, 25 quail in a covey, lost 8 baby quail. Put deep scratches in my hood that won't buff out. Knocked over 3 Hoya's that I had to send to Hawaii to buy. A male sprays my $350 car cover, so when I take it off the car, I smell like cat ****.
You are wrong, it's not cruel to get rid of trouble, it IS cruel to watch them kill the wild life in MY yard. And since trapping and releasing doesn't seem to work, I will start putting poisoned rats around my yard and that will fix the freakin cats.
My yard is certified a wildlife area by the Audubon Society. I cannot have outside cats ruining that for me.
You animals are NOT allowed to bother me by freakin law! What the heck is wrong with you?...oh, YOU have outside cats. Dogs can't run loose, why can destructive cats????
You are completely wrong. And I'n sorry to upset you, but just come for 1 day and see what I put up with. This is not a sometime thing, it's an everyday thing, and frankly I am done, I have been given a 22. That will fix the problem and not bother me a bit.


----------



## SarahChelonoidis (Sep 16, 2016)

I'm very opposed to outdoor cats, but I have to agree that driving them out and dumping them is cruel to the cats and not something I can support. They sell cat repellent sprays and granular repellents that aren't expensive. More sophisticated options like motion-activated sprinklers also work well.


----------



## Kristoff (Sep 16, 2016)

We probably have more stray cats than people in Turkey. It is illegal here to "relocate" them, and shelters are few and far between, not to mention overcrowded. Even if you call the animal service at the local municipality, they *may* collect the cats (and dogs), do their shots, neuter them and then bring them back exactly where they picked them up. Our garden is visited by about a dozen strays (probably one of the reasons I found ticks on my tort this morning!). 

A few cats can probably be dealt with; a dozen on a rotating basis - well, we just live with it. 

I'm a cat owner, btw, keeping mine 100% indoors.


----------



## dmmj (Sep 16, 2016)

I would continue trapping and dumping mysel. my cat is 1% inside never goes outside and actually shows no interest in going outside. I can't stand these people who get a cat then leave it outside 100% & claim It's there cat. SMH


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Sep 16, 2016)

Prairie Mom said:


> You need to stop catching and dumping cats. Yes, these are neglectful pet owners and I strongly disagree with the way they are keeping these animals both for the animals' sake and the lack of consideration to your property. But catching them and dumping them isn't the right way for anyone to handle this. Sorry to speak so bluntly, but it's not. This is cruelty plain and simple. It's not the animals' fault that they have neglectful owners and this practice is hurtful to that animal. At least take them to a pound where they have a chance of being adopted by other people or retrieved by their own owners.
> 
> Laying down screens like chicken wire or galvanized hardware cloth also helps prevent cats from stepping on the areas you don't want them to go.


Sorry I don't agree here in AZ wild cats are like rats but worse ( and you know what you do with rats ) they kill our lizards , they kill humming birds , and if I wanted a cat I would keep a house cat ( in the house were it would be safe and loved ) 
I don't leave my torts out side to run other people's yards or to get run over by some kids car .
You say take it to a pound where someone else will get the cat and let it go running around and kill more birds and lizards and the cute little found squirrels . 
Just treat them like the rats they are !
And to you people that love cats I thank you for keeping them safe in the house !


----------



## GingerLove (Sep 16, 2016)

In my opinion, relocating them is better than killing them, but I think I understand both sides of the argument.


----------



## wellington (Sep 16, 2016)

I don't like cats that have to live outside either. However, what ever you do, you should not harm the cat! Really, it's not by choice they are living outside, it's the owners choice. I don't agree with ever harming an animal for having bad or inconsiderate owners. Same for wild animals. How can one punish/kill a wild animal for being itself.
There are detergents out there that can be used to help keep the cats away. I would also talk to your neighbors. I would also check to see if there is any kind of ordinance that may be on your side. Good luck and remember it's really not the animals fault.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Sep 16, 2016)

Don't blame people for not wanting to spend money on deterring cats ! Call it as it is people that fail to keep the cats they say they love SAFE in their house or their yard and away from those of us that don't want rats / cats !


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Sep 16, 2016)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I did forget to mention the bird wings and bloody beaks underneath the bird feeder.




You are simply proving my point. 
But seriously, try the can of black pepper on your old car, I did it to my car and the cat has never slept on it since. Easier than spending a pile of money. But a 22 would fix the problem, permanently


----------



## Prairie Mom (Sep 16, 2016)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I completely understand. But I'm DONE with doing things that don't work. The last thing I want is for the "owners" to reclaim them and let them loose again. I've had to make my back porch totally enclosed as well as my tortoise pen and a garden area. I've dealt with pest animals in the past. Raccoons for example. I fought and lost for a long time until I resorted to killing them. Now I am raccoon free. I would not shoot a cat. But I am fine with relocating them. Even though I may be giving someone else the same problem by doing so.
> It IS the owners, not the cats. But I can't relocate, or even punch in the face the owners. Nor can I force the irresponsible owners to act differently.
> You happen to be a member that I like and I am not trying to upset you.


I respect you and like you a heck of a lot. I'm cool with having different opinions.


----------



## Prairie Mom (Sep 16, 2016)

maggie3fan said:


> Retrieved by their owners so they can be put out again and cause damage to my possessions that cost money. I think it's mean and cruel for a trapped and re released cat to put scratches in my car, dump over expensive exotic plants on my deck and break them. Crap in my garden so when I am weeding I pick up cat crap with my bare hands. Sorry to speak so bluntly, but the rude inconsiderate owners don't care about those cats, and frankly, they are very lucky that I don't kill them after I see them robbing my bird feeder and killing my birds. If they can kill so many wild animals in MY yard, they can survive wherever I drop them. All the better if they don't. Just sayin.
> 
> You going to buy me chicken wire or hardware cloth and install it, NO? I didn't think so.
> This summer alone, cats have killed many wild bunnies in my yard, untold numbers of birds, 25 quail in a covey, lost 8 baby quail. Put deep scratches in my hood that won't buff out. Knocked over 3 Hoya's that I had to send to Hawaii to buy. A male sprays my $350 car cover, so when I take it off the car, I smell like cat ****.
> ...



I'm uncertain if you are using "you" at the end of your statement to address me specifically or a general audience. It doesn't bother me either way, just in the slight off-chance you are addressing me specifically at the end there, I'll clarify how I keep my cats...






Everyone is entitled to an opinion here. I don't mind your opinion.

I agree with your concerns about wildlife and am a huge advocate for backyard biodiversity. So many species of bats are becoming endangered because of loss of habitat and white-nose syndrome. We don't have white-nose in my area, but even out here my Fish and Game's small animal biologists are trying to discourage cats being out overnight just to help endangered bats and other wildlife.

I happen to feel that picking up other people's pets whether they are neglected or not and dumping them somewhere away from home is wrong. -Heck-I even feel it's morally wrong. I feel the same way about intentionally killing other people's animals. Cruelty to the animal doesn't solve the problem with the human who will probably get another cat and do the same thing again. Two wrongs don't make a right.

Thanks for the conversation, everyone!


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 16, 2016)

In my opinion, as long as you've gone to the trouble of trapping the cat, why don't you take it to the animal shelter? At least that way the owner has a chance of getting his beloved pet back.

I have one house cat and 5 outside cats. I can find all my outside cats any time, day or night. They've been spayed and neutered and they stay home. But my neighbors all have my permission to throw cans or rocks or spray them with water if they see the cats on their property.


----------



## cmacusa3 (Sep 16, 2016)

We have 2, both inside cats that never go outside. One refuses to even get near the door and the other has got out a few times. Do I think cats belong outside in a neighborhood, no it pisses me off when they do the stuff Ed mentioned in my yard. The issue I have with doing something cruel to them is, what if my cat escaped just once and never did anything to someone's yard but because other cats have they do something to my cat. Ultimately it's my fault it got out but that doesn't mean I neglect it or mistreat it. I have 2 teenagers they always have friends over and they've left the door open and out went my cat.

When We lived in the country I had 3 cats that had only 3 legs because they got caught in hunters traps and after the 3rd I decided no more outside cats.


----------



## Holly'sMom (Sep 16, 2016)

OMG lol my bengals have 10 beds 3 litter boxes and half a house of scratchers and only go outside on a harness for a quick walk or on a runner while I'm cleaning the pool/yard.. NO way would mine be outside 100%


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Sep 16, 2016)

Yvonne...Your property is different, I don't ever say anything because starting trouble with you is the last thing I want. But if they were"beloved" and I TOLD you keep the damn thing inside or I will trap it again wouldn't you?, she didn't, so her "beloved" pet now lives in New Mexico. If they were "beloved" they'd take better care of them. Are those owners going to pay for the damage to my car or the Hoya's on my deck? The cats have seriously scratched my hood as it slopes down. I don't take the cat to a shelter like I used to, because in a few days it's owner has re-released it and I have to trap it all over again.

I can't afford a set up like Prairie Mom's nor would I want to, I am on Social Security. But my cats aren't even interested in going outside. Why have a pet that would rather be somewhere else? Some bowl you simply feed. BS!!! I don't have money to buy hardware cloth etc. And yes, I was referring to you. Have more consideration then to tell a senior disabled person to spend a bunch of money on a carpenter to stop my rude and inconsiderate neighbors cat from doing damage freakin daily on my property. It is their problem, I only take care of my own property.
And I don't even own a gun,but I have borrowed one. I wouldn't want to shoot a cat, but I will shoot familiar repeaters. If you had a neighbor like me, wouldn't you keep your cats contained, after I told you I was trapping and why??? Further, the dumbing down of America. I use my energy and money on my own inside cats and my tortoises. If an inconsiderate neighbor loses a cat....too bad... I've warned them. And I don't feel bad in the least.
The "cruel" treatment is what outside cats do to the wildlife in my yard and the damage to MY possessions. If you live in my neighborhood keep your animals home, or they are mine to do with what I wish.


----------



## Prairie Mom (Sep 16, 2016)

maggie3fan said:


> I can't afford a set up like Prairie Mom's nor would I want to, I am on Social Security. Have more consideration then to tell a senior disabled person to spend a bunch of money on a carpenter to stop my rude and inconsiderate neighbors cat from doing damage freakin daily on my property.
> 
> I wouldn't want to shoot a cat, but I will shoot familiar repeaters. And I don't feel bad in the least.
> 
> The "cruel" treatment is what outside cats do to the wildlife in my yard and the damage to MY possessions. If you live in my neighborhood keep your animals home, or they are mine to do with what I wish.


Okay, fine...I'm speaking one last time and then clicking some filtering buttons as a courtesy to Ed. I argue with none of your environmental or property points, ONLY the pet killing and catnapping. I agree with some points you bring up, but your judgements of me are seriously mistaken. You're guilt-tripping me like I'm hassling a poor disabled senior on social security just because I shared my opinion. Well, I'll send it back your way...this single Mom of four children (two of which live with chronic life-threatening health conditions) who takes care of her kids, medical bills, and house-full of beloved well-cared for animals on a preschool teacher's salary spent no more than $50 on the entire cat enclosure which consists only of: chicken wire, 2x4, pieces of old broken book cases, and particle board. No the chicken wire is not gold-plated. I'll do that when I make my next million. Even the paint on the "roof" is left over paint. No, I wasn't telling you to build a cat enclosure and I wasn't telling you to hire a handy man, so try not to be so sensitive. When I mentioned chicken wire and mesh wire as a deterrent I was suggesting simply laying the roll of wire on the ground, particularly on the sandy areas that Ed mentioned. -It does work. A long roll of hardware cloth is about $6 at home depot. I've bought the stuff many times. Take care and much tortoise love Maggie


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 16, 2016)

Trapping and relocating was not my first action.
I did many things first. Years worth of things. Some documented on this very forum like my use of motion activated alarms. Other options that would also effect my small dog, etc. can't be used because of the obvious.
I have also so far only relocated two cats and these are two cats that slept on my roof. Peed on my cars. Pooped in the yard and lived here.
Not some poor cat that escaped its own home for the night once.
I'm only actively seeking to eliminate the most destructive and persistent ones that I deal with daily.
I will consider other options. But I'm at the end of my rope with frustration.


----------



## Pearly (Sep 16, 2016)

Oh Ed, I am sorry about that fixer upper car! I adore cats, and have had them as pets most of my life. My kitties are strictly indoors though. I see "lost/missing cat" flyers all the time. I couldn't deal with that. I'd be devastated if they got hurt by some animal or hit by car... no sir! Not this cat owner! I'm too soft for that. I clean up my kitties crap (and pee, and puke when they get sick)... that's part of owning a pet, and I am totally ok with it. Talk to your neighbors. If you guys are friends than this needs to be brought up in nontreatening/nonjudgmental way. Just talk to your friends. Tell them what this does to you how it makes you feel. They probably have no idea you have been upset about their kitties


----------



## leigti (Sep 16, 2016)

This is my indoor cat Methos.


He has never been outside. I did have another cat that I sort of adopted and she was indoor/outdoor. She would come in to use the litter box. Any cats I have in the future will be 100% indoors.
Have you tried talking to animal control? I know sometimes that doesn't work but you can try. And when you take the animal to the pound and they contact the owner, the owner is find and if it continues eventually they will lose the animal. At least that's how it works here.
I understand your frustration. A few years ago I had some neighbors that had literally over 50 cats. They had three mama cats constantly pumping out kittens. They were all in bread and sick and it was terrible. I would come home and there'd be 10 or 12 cats on my front porch. I couldn't even let the dog out back because they pooped everywhere. I gave up even trying to have flowerbeds. Because our city Council is made of of a bunch of freaking idiots  animal control could not help except to recommend the people get rid of some cats. So the animal control officer told me that I am free to trap them and that she would require our local shelter to take them in even though they are a no kill shelter, don't even get me started on that topic, and they were full and so they tried to refuse. I took 23 cats in, mostly kittens. I know they were all put down and that makes me sad but dammit I didn't want them in my yard and I didn't want them die in a miserable death on the streets.
One day I came home from work and they were gone, the neighbors and every single cat. Have no idea where they went and don't care. People need to be responsible pet owners and it's frustrating when they're not. I would try some of the things mentioned here, sprinklers, fishing line, plastic forks etc. and the wetter you keep the ground the less likely the cats are to try to use it as a litter box. I do think that releasing them in the middle of nowhere is cruel. Like other people have said, the cats are being cats it's the owners that are being stupid.


----------



## dmmj (Sep 16, 2016)

just remember coyotes love to eat cats pets or not Xscapee or full time outside


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Sep 16, 2016)

Prairie Mom said:


> Okay, fine...I'm speaking one last time and then clicking some filtering buttons as a courtesy to Ed. I argue with none of your environmental or property points, ONLY the pet killing and catnapping. I agree with some points you bring up, but your judgements of me are seriously mistaken. You're guilt-tripping me like I'm hassling a poor disabled senior on social security just because I shared my opinion. Well, I'll send it back your way...this single Mom of four children (two of which live with chronic life-threatening health conditions) who takes care of her kids, medical bills, and house-full of beloved well-cared for animals on a preschool teacher's salary spent no more than $50 on the entire cat enclosure which consists only of: chicken wire, 2x4, pieces of old broken book cases, and particle board. No the chicken wire is not gold-plated. I'll do that when I make my next million. Even the paint on the "roof" is left over paint. No, I wasn't telling you to build a cat enclosure and I wasn't telling you to hire a handy man, so try not to be so sensitive. When I mentioned chicken wire and mesh wire as a deterrent I was suggesting simply laying the roll of wire on the ground, particularly on the sandy areas that Ed mentioned. -It does work. A long roll of hardware cloth is about $6 at home depot. I've bought the stuff many times. Take care and much tortoise love Maggie




I'm sorry I offended you, I thought we had talked enough that I could give you a teasing hard time about the buying stuff. I actually _was _guilt-tripping you, but I "thought" I was lightening up the situation. I just thought I was being funny. So please accept my sincere apology as in that part I was just what's the phrase, 'pulling your chain'. I sorry I wasn't as funny as I thought, and I sincerely am sorry to have offended you.


----------



## Kristoff (Sep 16, 2016)

Prairie Mom said:


> I'm uncertain if you are using "you" at the end of your statement to address me specifically or a general audience. It doesn't bother me either way, just in the slight off-chance you are addressing me specifically at the end there, I'll clarify how I keep my cats...
> View attachment 187096
> 
> 
> View attachment 187097



How smart! Thank you for sharing these photos. My boy would LOVE this setup. Let's see if I can convince hubby.


----------



## GoTotoiseSpeed (Sep 17, 2016)

Cruelty, like cat dumping, is never okay. Cruelty to ANY animal is ethically and morally wrong. It's about compassion.


----------



## Razan (Sep 17, 2016)

Go ahead, catch the cats, bring them to the shelter. People can pay a small fine and have their pets vaccinated then returned. Neglectful pet owners will not pay and will not claim their pet. That does sound harsh but it is true. I love my cats.


----------



## GoTotoiseSpeed (Sep 17, 2016)

Some of the commeradeirie in the cruelty shared in this thread is deeply disturbing.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Sep 17, 2016)

GoTotoiseSpeed said:


> Some of the commeradeirie in the cruelty shared in this thread is deeply disturbing.


Your right that people love their cats but care so little for them !


----------



## GoTotoiseSpeed (Sep 17, 2016)

You know what I mean.


----------



## mark1 (Sep 17, 2016)

i like cats , i owned one for 17yrs and another for 19 yrs , indoor cats , as outdoor cats rarely live anywhere near that long ....... i'd really like to run across the folks who's outdoor cat i hit with my car a couple months ago , i'm pretty sure we wouldn't like each other .......

might not be an option to a lot of folks . not only raccoon proof , but 100% cat proof too .... i see lots of stray cats around here , but none in my yard ........


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 17, 2016)

My dog wouldn't intimidate a kitten.


----------



## GingerLove (Sep 17, 2016)

I think of cruelty as physically torturing an animal. So it doesn't seem like cruelty to relocate them. Shooting them... okay, maybe so. This thread is very interesting!!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 17, 2016)

GoTotoiseSpeed said:


> You know what I mean.


How many mounds of cat poop are in your yard?
Any other pets eating it?
Track any of it into your house or car? Smell it and seen the hundreds of flies?
I'm not happy about the whole situation and have posted looking for answers.
I do not want cats in my yard.
Period. 
I was trying to gauge how many cat owners let the rest of the world deal with their cats. And it seems a small percentage.
These cats have already been dumped.....On me.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 17, 2016)

GingerLove said:


> I think of cruelty as physically torturing an animal. So it doesn't seem like cruelty to relocate them. Shooting them... okay, maybe so. This thread is very interesting!!!


No. I agree that it is somewhat cruel. And I'm not happy about it. It bothers me to relocate them. It's just that it's so out of control and this works. I currently have no better, real world alternative.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 17, 2016)

I've posted about so many animals that I've been given or found that I've nursed back to health. There have been dozens. Kittens included!
I'm not anti cat. I don't even like killing rats.


----------



## leigti (Sep 17, 2016)

Try Cayanne pepper. I've heard they hate that. Of course, the problem of putting anything out in your yard means it may affect your animals also. That's the hard part. There was a post in here about someone's property that was lined with big cactus. That could work  it would keep the dog in and keep the cats out. And you wouldn't even have to make it very tall. They would attempt to jump it wants, but not twice.


----------



## MPRC (Sep 17, 2016)

The unfortunate reality is that when you remove one cat another usually shows up in it's place. This is why rescue groups that deal with feral cats generally vaccinate, spay and then release them in the same spots.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 17, 2016)

I've got spiky climbing bougainvillea growing right now on the fences. But it's not dense enough to help much yet.
I have high hopes for it in the future though.


----------



## Razan (Sep 17, 2016)

Even volunteering at the animal shelter it seems cruel. So many pets are in horrible condition from neglected owners. It is terrible to euthanize animals for the simple reason that people neglect them. I find little fault with people bringing in dumped pets they find to a shelter. This gives the owners a chance claim them and the pets are not left to fend for themselves. It does show some responsibility and empathy to make sure somebody else's pet isn't going to face further cruel neglectful treatment.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Sep 17, 2016)

I operate a small special needs turtle and tortoise rescue. I volunteer at the local Chimtimini Wildlife Rescue. I have *NEVER EVER * hurt any animal.  But I have been driven to do something about the loose cats who cause loss of life in my yard AND cause monetary damage to my property. Yet, so many of you concentrate on the cats and the CRUELTY that I supposedly do to these horrible pests. Anybody know how much it will cost to get the cat scratches out of my hood???? $500!!! The owner won't pay it, so I asked her to PLEASE keep her cat in. I retrapped it that very night. Yet I'M the one who is accused of being cruel???? I trapped and took cats to the local SPCA, I retrapped the same cats within a week. So taking to the pound only means I have to trap it again. So I figured if they can kill the wild bunnies, eat all the quail babies, eat the snakes who eat the bugs etc. kill and eat so many of my wild birds, and kill and eat the foxes, they certainly could live in the spots they were dumped. 
So I'm thinking that the very next person who calls me cruel, will in backing up their comments about the poor cats, pay for the damage they have cause to my deck, my exotic plants, spraying my $350 car cover, spraying my back door so it smells like cat pee badly, $500 worth of damage to my Camaro...You gonna back your sh*t by doing that? NO? Then you can't back your comments about the "poor cats". And calling me cruel IS a pretty lousy comment from people who don't know me or how I care for animals that need it.
I would like just one of you with the mouths would come spend the night with me and see what it's like to lose things to someone elses animal that I paid a lot of money for. 
I certainly have not called any of you pro outside cats people any bad names yet you have called me cruel so easily and without really know what actually happens, without knowing me or Ed. I personally think most of you are seriously out of line, it's one thing to express an opinion, another thing to call a person personally cruel.
@ZEROPILOT ...I think this subject has run it's course, we have people who don't know squat, calling names and not seeing our side at all. I'll ask again, who of you outside cat people are gonna back your sh*t by paying the damages these "poor cats " cause??? It's over 2 grand at my house. Nobody? That's just what I thought, all talk, no action. I'm done


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Sep 17, 2016)

GoTotoiseSpeed said:


> Cruelty, like cat dumping, is never okay. Cruelty to ANY animal is ethically and morally wrong. It's about compassion.


Look, here's a person who's going to pay for all the damage the cats have done. Right? You think it's ok what they are doing to me and ED.It is not 'cruel' to relocate some animal that certainly has proven it can feed itself. You don't know me, and you haven't been here long enough to say the things you are saying to or about me. Plus you have no idea what happens at my house, so you have an uneducated opinion, worthless.


----------



## leigti (Sep 17, 2016)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've got spiky climbing bougainvillea growing right now on the fences. But it's not dense enough to help much yet.
> I have high hopes for it in the future though.


Hopefully it will grow quickly. Throw some fertilizer on that stuff  I don't know anything about that plant but maybe you can sort of manipulate it to make it a more dense shield to keep the cats out. Barberry bushes are pretty easy.
There is only so much you can do but if you can make the perimeter unfriendly and keep them out in the first place then the battle is pretty much won.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 17, 2016)

leigti said:


> Hopefully it will grow quickly. Throw some fertilizer on that stuff  I don't know anything about that plant but maybe you can sort of manipulate it to make it a more dense shield to keep the cats out. Barberry bushes are pretty easy.
> There is only so much you can do but if you can make the perimeter unfriendly and keep them out in the first place then the battle is pretty much won.


They'll poop in another yard.
Oregon and FLORIDA many many miles apart. So this is not just an issue in the suburbs of Broward county.
Who let's a dog roam wild?
Would you welcome a dog who destroys your property and crap on your lawn? I LOVE dogs. But I wouldn't stand for that either.
This is about cat owners and cat behavior.
I didn't want this subject to get heated. But I understand why it has. The best remedy I've found is not a great one. I got it.
But the other options that would work have been few.
I'll ask for the thread to be closed since so many of us have different ideas about what is appropriate or acceptable.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 17, 2016)

maggie3fan said:


> Look, here's a person who's going to pay for all the damage the cats have done. Right? You think it's ok what they are doing to me and ED.It is not 'cruel' to relocate some animal that certainly has proven it can feed itself. You don't know me, and you haven't been here long enough to say the things you are saying to or about me. Plus you have no idea what happens at my house, so you have an uneducated opinion, worthless.


Like I mentioned before. The cats by my job get fed very well.
They aren't looking for food.


----------



## leigti (Sep 17, 2016)

ZEROPILOT said:


> They'll poop in another yard.
> Oregon and FLORIDA many many miles apart. So this is not just an issue in the suburbs of Broward county.
> Who let's a dog roam wild?
> Would you welcome a dog who destroys your property and crap on your lawn? I LOVE dogs. But I wouldn't stand for that either.
> ...


I'm not sure what location has to do with it. And I don't live in Oregon. And I would feel the same way about dogs. Now who's getting defensive? I just suggested some plants that might work for you. If the cats or dogs or whatever crap in someone else's yard well that's not your problem is it. You can only do something for yourself not for the whole neighborhood.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 17, 2016)

leigti said:


> I'm not sure what location has to do with it. And I don't live in Oregon. And I would feel the same way about dogs. Now who's getting defensive? I just suggested some plants that might work for you. If the cats or dogs or whatever crap in someone else's yard well that's not your problem is it. You can only do something for yourself not for the whole neighborhood.


I was mentioning Oregon as its where Maggie lives. Yes. Location makes no difference.
It's a cat thing.
I actually appreciated your imput.
Sorry things get misunderstood in this type of format.
I'm answering things all at once.
I am defensive because I'm not thrilled about the whole situation or in my remedy.
I'm hoping that the bougainvillea will be helpful in the long term.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Sep 17, 2016)

@ZEROPILOT leigti lives in Washington. She's trying to make suggestions to help you. She is a friend, she's ok.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 17, 2016)

maggie3fan said:


> @ZEROPILOT leigti lives in Washington. She's trying to make suggestions to help you. She is a friend, she's ok.


Nothing was aimed in her direction.
That part was a misunderstanding.
See. The post is falling apart.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Sep 17, 2016)

Yep. I agree, when things get heated it's easier for someone to misunderstand. So, maybe it would settle down some if I left.. It doesn't look like any moderators are on now. So I'll leave and things will cool off.


----------



## leigti (Sep 17, 2016)

Cats also don't like the smell of citrus. So try spraying Citris smelling stuff around. Orange juice or something.


----------



## leigti (Sep 17, 2016)

And I'm sorry I was cranky. When it comes to animals or kids people get very opinionated about how they think they should be treated etc.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 17, 2016)

I'll leave too.
I'd hate for this to get any uglier.
Thanks for the discussion.
I have nothing else to ad to it.


----------



## leigti (Sep 17, 2016)

maggie3fan said:


> @ZEROPILOT leigti lives in Washington. She's trying to make suggestions to help you. She is a friend, she's ok.


Thanks Maggie. You're OK too  even if you do live over there on the wet side of the world and I'm over here in the desert.


----------



## mark1 (Sep 17, 2016)

i like cats , someday i'll probably have another ...... i can tell folks who let their cats roam , there is often food in my turtle pens , often times dog food , when something goes in one of my turtle pens it gets surrounded , it's a tough escape , when one of my dogs gets it , they don't know any better , getting ripped apart by 5 dogs is a horrible way for an animal to die , much kinder if it were hit by a car ..... when i find such a scene i have to wonder how much the owner cared , and i am an extreme animal person , so i'd wish such a death on it's owner ...... jmo .......


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 17, 2016)

Closed per OP


----------

